# PICTURES! - 2009 LAPC Pageant Of Pigeons



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Super eye candy for pigeon lovers .. took these today at the Pageant Of Pigeons .. enjoy!

2009 LAPC Pageant Of Pigeons

Terry


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

LOVED the pictures, I have a couple questions. The last 3 pictures. Are those colors put on by the owners or are they born that way? Is that a stupid question? All of them are really pretty. I really love the tortoise shell bird. There is NO way I could be the judge because they all were great. min


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Wow, Terry,
Thank you for giving us the opportunity to see these beautiful birds, some of them I've never even heard of.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Great pictures Terry, and I appreciate knowing what breed they are, thank you for displaying that! Some of them I had no idea what they were. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Beautiful - Thank you for sharing!


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

Most of them are gorgeous but some border on the freaky side. I often wonder what breeders are trying to achieve when the end product becomes non functional. Is it still a bird ?.


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

That barb is very nice for a red or yellow. You usually don't see wattles like that on any color other than dun or black. Awesome bird.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

maniac said:


> Most of them are gorgeous but some border on the freaky side. I often wonder what breeders are trying to achieve when the end product becomes non functional. Is it still a bird ?.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. A lot of animals are selectively bred for being weird/pretty. Pigeons just happened to have a lot more genes to play with 


Lots of really neat looking birds. Wish I could have went! I love all the colors


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Mindy said:


> LOVED the pictures, I have a couple questions. The last 3 pictures. Are those colors put on by the owners or are they born that way? Is that a stupid question? All of them are really pretty. I really love the tortoise shell bird. There is NO way I could be the judge because they all were great. min


They've been dyed  Fanciers with those breeds often "paint" them certain colors for easier ID in flight. Especially if there's some sort of competition going on between fanciers.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Terry,

You got really nice pictures this year. I especially love the one of the Cauchoise. I'd never seen one before either. Thanks for all the images.

Margaret


----------



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

fantastic pic's Terry thank-you for naming the breeds


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

MaryofExeter, thank you for explaining that. I thought it was a stupid question but with seeing all the different breeds, breeds I've never even seen before or heard before and very exotic ones, I thought just maybe they could do colors. LOL stupid me. min


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Thank you very much for sharing this! I wish I could have went.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm glad you all are enjoying the pictures. The LAPC did a terrific job in having the breed and color on the coop cards .. trust me .. without that little "cheat sheet" I wouldn't have known what most of the breeds or colors were. I also had my friend, Denise, with me, and she was diligently writing down the info as I took the pictures which made it very easy to put the captions on the photos later.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW!! GREAT PICTURES, TERRY!!

And, yes, there were some I had never heard of, like most everyone else! So nice to see a name with the bird!!

Until I joined PT, I never knew there were sooooo many different breeds of pigeons!!

Those Pouters and Jacobins never cease to make me smile!

I'm glad you posted George's bird. I know he was quite busy helping to set up the show. He had also mentioned that there would be a LOT of birds!!

The birds in your pictures looked terrific!! What a thrill to be able to see all those different breed up close and personal! I remember my first pigeon show and thinking, "So THAT's what you look like!" when seeing breeds I had only read about! 

Love the Frills and, at times, wish my hair had some of their "curl!" 

Again, MANY THANKS

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice pics. Thanks for sharing. Cant wait to go to a show.


----------



## taylorr872 (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice pictures, thanks for posting! I like the colored ones


----------



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

*Deportiva*

I found this site that explains the Deportiva pigeons: http://www.cichlidlovers.com/birds_pica.htm
Very interesting! I'm not sure how fun the competitions are for the hens, but the birds are beautiful. I imagine the bird coloring would be controversial in some areas. It doesn't bother me, I have been known to "decorate" my dogs before  They never seem to mind.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

What such lovely plump pigeons!  I really love the plump gray ones. What's with the tie-dyed look some of them have? Birds look best in their natural colors.


----------



## bobbycorrales (Mar 15, 2009)

nice birds i was there showing American show racers it's nice to see great pictures like these been posted world wide.I think that we shall post more pictures like these and show the rest of the breeders see them.hope you everyone can come down to San Diego when the national comes by on 2011


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

bobbycorrales said:


> nice birds i was there showing American show racers it's nice to see great pictures like these been posted world wide.I think that we shall post more pictures like these and show the rest of the breeders see them.hope you everyone can come down to San Diego when the national comes by on 2011


Hi Bobby and welcome to Pigeon-Talk. I'm glad you enjoyed the photos! There were some beautiful show racers at the Pageant, and I know the competition was stiff. Are you located here in Southern California?

Terry


----------

